# ImmiAccount Problem, no status updates, documents disappeared



## Judith2409 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi all,

I applied for citizenship in August 2015. I received the email that my application has been received and the status on my ImmiAccount changed to application received straight away. Since then it has not changed. I took my citizenship test last week (and was successful) and wanted to check today if anything had changed. All my documents which I uploaded are gone now and the status is still "Application received". Any ideas on what I should do now? Wait and see? Thank you


----------



## Lunabelle (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Judith2409, your post made me log on my ImmiAccount and checked it. I also applied for citizenship and the status is Application Received (I haven't take my test, but I already got the invitation) since the day I lodged the application.

I also now *not* able to look at any documents uploaded =\
Only 2 buttons are available: _View application_ and _View receipt _(for payment).

View application does not show me the uploaded documents either.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

*URGENT: Previously uploaded documents disappeared from application*

Hi,
I applied for a partner visa, and just noticed that three important documents were missing, including my sponsor's passport! All the missing items were uploaded within a week of paying. I've noted that the user interface is different and they are listing documents under certain headings, while also checking the document off where the same document type appears under another heading. I don't know when they overhauled ImmiAccount, but luckily I have plenty of document upload slots on the sponsor side in order to reupload them. This is really scary - some people may have documents missing and not realise it. Please check the list of documents to ensure all you uploaded are still there. To have an easy view of documents uploaded to both Applicant and Sponsor applications, click on 'Attach documents' on the left hand side, then click the 'Print summary' button on the top right.


----------



## powervinyasa (Oct 29, 2015)

I used to be able to view documents Ive uploaded but after after logging in today, I am not able to see it. I can view my application and status but unable to upload documents or see what I have uploaded previously.

Maybe they are doing upgrades?


----------



## Lunabelle (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah thank you GGG!

If you click "*Attach documents*" _on the left side under your name_, you should be able to see the documents uploaded!


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

The way we can see them is if you go just under where it has the name and date of birth you can select upload docs, is a much better format as they group them as per classification


----------



## Judith2409 (Nov 23, 2015)

I can't find anything, there's nothing there even in the places you guys suggested  I just called the helpline but they are so busy I was asked to leave my phone number, fingers crossed that they'll give me a call back soon.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried to login but couldn't.

But I did see this now:

KNOWN TECHNICAL ISSUES
There are several known issues relating to ImmiAccount which we are currently investigating. 

Logging into ImmiAccount
A number of users have reported difficulty logging into their ImmiAccount. 

If you click the ‘continue' button at the bottom of this page, but are unable to login to your ImmiAccount we recommend that you clear your cache and browser history to resolve the logon issue.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried to login 5 times, some after clearing my browser cache, but can't actually login. It just bounces me back to the login screen

I did however get 5 emails saying: "This email has been sent to advise you that a successful login of your ImmiAccount has occurred"

Hmmm. I'll wait till tomorrow. Maybe they will fix it.,


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay i'm a bit freaked out! 

I submitted the partner visa back in April 2015 and were still uploading documents until may.... 

I decided to check my account today and the partner visa application has disappeared! I don't have mine or my husband's application in the account. The only one that exists is my working holiday one from 2014. My VEVO says that i'm on the bridging visa from the partner visa submission.... 

Immigration isn't taking any calls.... not sure what to do?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

I wouldn't stress about it. The updates they did were extensive so just a few teething issues. 
Leave it for a couple of days then if still not showing and you are concerned call them


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

crisis averted! I was able to submit a technical support form and they emailed me back saying I have 2 accounts under the same username (weird?) and my partner visa is in the other account... i'm trying to merge the two now. At least all the documents i've submitted are stored somewhere.


----------

